# Floating Mortise Router Jig



## TDominy (Jun 10, 2011)

When making a frame 99% of the time I use a floating Mortise joint. Now I clamp a pair of 2" boards on each side and use a plunge router to make the cut. This works but is time consuming to get right to make a 30 second cut. There must be a better idea out there. Any suggestions? TIA


----------



## Axis39 (Jul 3, 2019)

Festool Domino? I know it's not cheap, but they do work well.

There are a number of commercially available router jigs for doing mortices. I have zero experience with any of them, so cannot comment.

I have made templates and used template guides, or bearing guided bits to cut mortices a lot over the years. This would be the least expensive option (especially if you have a bunch of scrap laying around). I like the idea of adding a wider top and nice support brackets. But, only if you do a bunch fo them….

But, if you're doing a bunch fo them, it might justify investing in a Festool Domino machine?

So far, the Festool DF 500 has been a great purchase. (I do this for a living, so justifying the cost was a little easier than had I just been a hobbyist). We've had our in the shop for four months or so, and it gets pulled out and used all the time. I just finished another entire house's worth of cabinets last week. I did the joinery for the face frames in no time. Kitchen and three bathrooms worth…. I think the only thing that might be faster ir pocket Hoel screws… Maybe?


----------



## TDominy (Jun 10, 2011)

> Festool Domino? I know it s not cheap, but they do work well.
> 
> There are a number of commercially available router jigs for doing mortices. I have zero experience with any of them, so cannot comment.
> 
> ...


Thanks, I have looked at the Festool, but the $$$ has stopped me so far. I do use pocket screws a lot but do not use them where you will be able to see them when complete or a piece of furniture like this one.


----------



## Lazyman (Aug 8, 2014)

What about something like this.


----------



## splintergroup (Jan 20, 2015)

+1 Nathan.

I was going to suggest making a simple 1-time jig for your router, but with some time spent making a true jig and pimping it out, you'll cover 90% of your future needs.

Plenty of plans available and you can even buy similar jigs


----------



## bbc557ci (Sep 20, 2012)

Here's my solution for mortises, for floating or loose tenons. Horizontal router table.Took a trip to the box store for the materials and the router, killed the rest of the day putting Humpty Dumpty together, it works great. I originally built it to shape the base, door, and window trim for my house. But found it to work perfectly for mortises. I've used 1/8th, 1/4, and 3/8 bits. Just pick the bit size you want for the mortise. Last photo shows the top on tilt. That allowed me to put the desired angle for the cuts on the trim work. I most always use it instead of my conventional router table, which is on casters and makes a nice stand for the horizontal.


----------



## therealSteveN (Oct 29, 2016)

I have a Festool, and by far that is the quickest route, but I do have a horizontal router, and once set up, you can knock out 100, 1000, 10000, yeah like that…

Mine is built like Nathans, it just has it's own base, so it sits flat, and is pretty portable for location, just something flat that you can clamp it to. Mine has the router out the back side. Similar to this one. I need to dig it out, it's buried in the shop.


----------



## bbc557ci (Sep 20, 2012)

> I have a Festool, and by far that is the quickest route, but I do have a horizontal router, and once set up, you can knock out 100, 1000, 10000, yeah like that…
> 
> Mine is built like Nathans, it just has it s own base, so it sits flat, and is pretty portable for location, just something flat that you can clamp it to. Mine has the router out the back side. Similar to this one. I need to dig it out, it s buried in the shop.
> 
> - therealSteveN


That's a nice set up. It has way more vertical adjustment than the one I made, but I don't see anything for dust/chip removal. I was going to make a dedicated base for mine but decided to just clamp it to the horizontal table. Takes about a minute to remove the clamps holding it in place, move it aside, and put the fence back on the horizontal. Besides, I didn't have another set of casters for another base lol.


----------



## bbc557ci (Sep 20, 2012)

> I have a Festool, and by far that is the quickest route, but I do have a horizontal router, and once set up, you can knock out 100, 1000, 10000, yeah like that…
> 
> Mine is built like Nathans, it just has it s own base, so it sits flat, and is pretty portable for location, just something flat that you can clamp it to. Mine has the router out the back side. Similar to this one. I need to dig it out, it s buried in the shop.
> 
> ...


... I had to make a couple of corrections to my above post. I got my vertical & horizontal mixed up… oops…

That s a nice set up. It has way more vertical adjustment than the one I made, but I don t see anything for dust/chip removal. I was going to make a dedicated base for mine but decided to just clamp it to the verticle/standard table. Takes about a minute to remove the clamps holding it in place, move it aside, and put the fence back on the standard table. Besides, I didn t have another set of casters for another base lol.


----------



## TDominy (Jun 10, 2011)

> What about something like this.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks, that is what I think i am going to do.


----------



## Sludgeguy (Jan 24, 2018)

This works pretty well for me and was easy to build. Hog out most of the material by drilling with the plunge router and then run the bit for the length of the mortise. Very clean and straight. I can provide more pics if interested


----------



## Loren (May 30, 2008)

I have one that's just like a drawer box on its side. It uses the router fence to index the cut off the back of the box and de-sta-co clamps to hold the work. Another woodworker's version makes the box with a slatted bottom so clamps can fit through.


----------



## therealSteveN (Oct 29, 2016)

> I have a Festool, and by far that is the quickest route, but I do have a horizontal router, and once set up, you can knock out 100, 1000, 10000, yeah like that…
> 
> Mine is built like Nathans, it just has it s own base, so it sits flat, and is pretty portable for location, just something flat that you can clamp it to. Mine has the router out the back side. Similar to this one. I need to dig it out, it s buried in the shop.
> 
> ...


I've had it forever. I have one of the Keen router dust shrouds on mine. Somewhere along the line I had heard they were no longer available. Always amazes me, something at a low price, that actually works, and poof, no longer available…


----------



## SMP (Aug 29, 2018)

This one is actually on my "to do" list. Only problem with the size of my list I probably won't get to it for a year pr so:


----------



## JRsgarage (Jan 2, 2017)

Here is one from FineWoodworking, I liked this design because how the guide fence was secured.






or buy a Mortise Pal knock off for $60-75… I have the original MP V3 and really like it but unfortunately they are no longer in business


----------



## ibewjon (Oct 2, 2010)

There is another knock off available for about $20. Red plastic, looks good in the pictures, and cheap enough to try and toss if it doesn't work very well.


----------



## RossL (Jan 31, 2013)

Here's my take on a Morely-style mortising jig: Blog post


----------



## rwe2156 (May 7, 2014)

TDominy said:


> View attachment 1271952


Nice work. Cherry, right? Little touches like the arched base make it nice.

What is it? Combination dresser/armoire?


----------

